# Question about Anavar "kicking in"



## dhwest (Jun 16, 2011)

I started 100mg of Var on monday as part of my cycle, (50mg cap am and 50mg cap pm) and as of today feel nothing.  How long does it take Var to "kick".  I have 4 weeks of test in my system in prep.

Thanks


----------



## slow-90lx (Jun 16, 2011)

dhwest said:


> I started 100mg of Var on monday as part of my cycle, (50mg cap am and 50mg cap pm) and as of today feel nothing.  How long does it take Var to "kick".  I have 4 weeks of test in my system in prep.
> 
> Thanks



I'm on week 6 now at 50 mg a day. Never felt a wow its kicked in feeling. Def feel hungry all the time and more vascular. Strength is up, but never that on feeling like some other steroids. I am on 500 mg test a week as well.  I don't know if other people gotten that feeling, but i havent.


----------



## ItsAParadox (Jun 17, 2011)

I am super sensitive to anything. i never drank coffee, never drank soda etc. couldn't drink much juice or eat sugar when I was young. So let's say half a redbull or a coffee makes me feel like I'm on speed. With that in mind first day at 40mg of Anavar gave me headaches, diarrhea, some sort of fever. 1 week later, I'm more cut, vascular, strength is up and some times I feel "excited" (not sexually, I mean yes, but not due to that)


----------



## Pav636 (Jun 17, 2011)

dhwest said:


> I started 100mg of Var on monday as part of my cycle, (50mg cap am and 50mg cap pm) and as of today feel nothing.  How long does it take Var to "kick".  I have 4 weeks of test in my system in prep.
> 
> Thanks



I had done a Var only cycle last year, and after a week I started to feel the gains and see the difference, I was only at 50mg.
-P


----------



## BigBird (Jun 17, 2011)

I ran Var at 70mg ED for about 7 weeks and never had the "Wow, it's kicking in" feeling.  Bu I noticed increased hunger and greater strength along with somewhat harder skin tight-like pumps in the gym.  Oh year, any small amount of visceral fat in the abdomen area will burn off even without crazy amounts of cardio.  I dropped 2 waist sizes by the time I was done with Var.


----------



## AMA Rider (Sep 25, 2012)

Depends on the source. Ran two sources Var. First one strength through the roof with no hunger, and no on feeling ? Next one just nothing ( prob bunk ) ? Good for recomp, and if real worth every penny.


----------



## MinMaxMuscle (Sep 25, 2012)

Its not like tren, where you'll notice a difference in your "feelings". You'll just see the changes it makes to your body.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Sep 25, 2012)

ive been on tren for so long..



that i dont feel anything anymore.. paranoid asshole-ish insomniac gasping for air is now the norm.

did 100mg of var for 4 weeks, never "felt it".. but then again ^


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Sep 25, 2012)

ROFL @ the SD! ^


----------



## iSteroids (Sep 26, 2012)

dhwest said:


> I started 100mg of Var on monday as part of my cycle, (50mg cap am and 50mg cap pm) and as of today feel nothing.  How long does it take Var to "kick".  I have 4 weeks of test in my system in prep.
> 
> Thanks



IMHO, within the first week you'll feel it with anavar

Anavar-Oxandrolone - iSteroids.com


----------

